# Please Help



## danny814 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi.Im a 35 yr old male.Ill try to keep this short.Any help would be soo great.About a year ago i started having yellow watery diarrhea,heartburn,gas.since then i have had a colonoscopy with biopsys.I have no cancer and doc said minor UC(not that bad).I have also had every blood test possible 3 times(all perfect).I also had an ultrasound on liver, galbladder,(perfect)stool test(perfect)ct scan on abdomen/pelvic(perfect).My doc told me it could be Gerd/IBS/UC.Im going soon to see a G.I...Im just hoping that somebody here can shed some light on this..I think im going to die.I have 3 wonderful boys that need me.Please Help.my anxiety is through the roof.I cant eat or sleep right.God Bless


----------



## mohit (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello danny....i cant tell you about your exact disease..but would advice to you keep calm and stop worrying as we all here go through kind of same problems.what I have learnt throughout this many years is that let the docters do their work..i will not loose hope and have faith in God.Go through your tests and pray everyday to god.he will surely cure you soon


----------



## Plin (Mar 13, 2014)

I felt the same way and thought suicide was the answer at one point because I felt like crap and anything i did even doctors i visited did not get that. Seeing a shrink I thought did nothing because I needed them to help my stomach issues not my anxiety. To me the stomach issues cause the anxiety not the other way around. So I finally tried some things and now I feel better but the anxiety is still something to work on but atleast I can sit down and try to relax the anxiety without my stomach issues making things worst. Now i am back to work and accepted back in the reserves after being sent to a medical board. Here is what I did:

1. NO smoking!!!

2. Rapid body cleanse by renew life ( vitamin world or amazon)

3. Lillie of the desert aloe vera juice after and before eating to soothe stomach

4. Paragone by renew life ( even if you do not have parasites something in this product makes you feel normal) Continue takiing the pills after the cleanser twice a day

5. Ultimate Flora Critical Colon 80 billion by renew life

6. Continue after cleanser taking aloe vera to soothe stomach and Paragone vitamins that was part of the cleanser and Ultimate Flora pills

So far two people i have suggested this to are feeling better and dont feel like death everyday. So please try and let me know so I can continue to spread the word


----------



## Plin (Mar 13, 2014)

I also have GERD but that has to do with my hiatal hernia....so make sure they check that. Mine is in my throat or chest. I take prolosec. Because that feeling along with stomach issue feels horrible.


----------

